# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  RT-AC68U vs DSL-AC68U

## Core2Extreme

Καλημέρα παίδες, προσφάτως ενεργοποιήθηκαν οι καμπίνες για VDSL2 στην περιοχή μου, και προχώρησα στην αναβάθμιση των γραμμών μου σε VDSL 50 ( ΟΤΕ ).
Μου είπαν πως θα μεταβούνε σε VoIP οι γραμμές μου τις ερχόμενες ημέρες.

Μέχρι πρότινως χρησιμοποιούσα 3 γραμμές ADSL2+ ( κατήργησα την 1 τώρα, και άφησα τις άλλες 2 μετατρέποντάς τες σε VDSL 50 ) με απλά μοντεμάκια ( TP-Link TD-W8960N ) και τις έκανα load balance με το TL-R480T+.

Είμαι μεταξύ να αφήσω το TL-R480T+ να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά τώρα με τις 2 γραμμές, είτε να τις ανεξαρτητοποιήσω, να έχω 2 διαφορετικά δίκτυα στο σπίτι, και για το aggregated download/upload στο download PC να το κάνω μέσω software ( Connectify Dispatch ).

Λόγω βαρύ φορτίου που θα έχουν τα δίκτυα ( blu-ray streaming, αρκετά PC, κινητά, tablet και 24/7 torrent ) φαντάζομαι/σκέφτομαι πως τα SpeedPort 724V Type Ci που μου έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ θα κλάνουν και θα μπουκώνουν και θα σέρνεται το σύμπαν κλπ κλπ.

Λόγω VoIP θα πρέπει να είναι κουμπωμένο κάπου το SpeedPort του ΟΤΕ για να έχω τηλεφωνία από ότι ξέρω.

Σαν modem τα πάει πολύ καλά σύμφωνα με τα statistics που δείχνει, δεν έχω πρόβλημα.
*Άρα, λέω να τα αφήσω τα SpeedPort να παίζουνε τον ρόλο του modem & VoIP[color=green] και να στέλνω τις γραμμές σε access point ή 802.11ac broadband router για το καλό WiFi και το NAT.*
Γίνεται αυτό ?
Το υποστηρίζει το SpeedPort 724V ?
Τα Asus ( RT-AC68U ή DSL-AC68U ) το υποστηρίζουν ?

Το DSL-AC68U ( που είναι και modem ) υστερεί σε κάτι από το σκέτο router/AP δηλαδή το RT-AC68U ?
Έχει λιγότερη μνήμη ή πιο αργό επεξεργαστή, ή κάτι που να το κάνει γενικότερα να υστερεί από την λύση του RT-AC68U ?
Γιατί με τα 10-15€ που έχουν διαφορά στην τιμή, λέω να πάρω DSL-AC68U ώστε να έχω και modemάκια σε περίπτωση που μου κάνουν νερά τα SpeedPort ή δεν ξέρω και γω τι.

Όσον αφορά τις ρυθμίσεις, για να δουλέψει το SpeedPort 724V σαν απλό modem και τα υπόλοιπα ( NAT, Firewall, κλπ ) να τα αναλαμβάνει το Asus ( είτε το DSL-AC68U είτε το RT-AC68U ) τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζεται να γίνουν ?

Ευχαριστώ σας για την όποια βοήθεια!

----------


## babis3g

δυστυχως απο το θεμα voip δεν εχω (ευτυχως για εμενα) ακομα, οποτε δεν εχω παιξει με καποια μοντεμ που εχω στην κατοχη μου για να δοκιμασω τι συνδυασμους μπορει να γινουν (μπρος η πισω των σπιντπορτ) και ουτε εχω σπντιπορτ (εντρυ 2/724) και περιοριζομαι μονο σε πληροφοριες

ομως αν σε βοηθησει στο μελλον, εδω φιλος με ασος μοντεμ το εχει βαλει στην γραμμη και να κανει το wifi, routing κλπ και εχει το speedport 724 μονο για την τηλεφωνια
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...BF-router-ASUS
Πολυ προφανως τα ακριβα μηχανηματα που εχεις να βρεις καποιο συνδυασμο και στο load balancer σιγουρα κατι μπορει να γινει εφοσον προφανως του ορισεις ορισμενους κανονες

Δυστυχως ομως επειδη απο οτι καταλαβα (χωρις να εχω ακομα εμπειρια στο voip) χρειαζεται γνωσεις πλεον σε δικτυακα, το βλεπω δυσκολο να αφιερωσει καποιος χρονο σε τετοια θεματα, εκτος αν ειναι παθοντας

τωρα στο ερωτημα μονο των ασος ... αν θελεις να βαλεις το ασος πισω του σπιντπορτ εχω κανει ενα μικρο οδηγο εδω περιπου πανω κατω αν θα παιξει χωρις να ειναι δοκιμασμενο γιατι δεν εχω voip
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...69#post5837869

στο θεμα διαφορας dsl ac68u / rt ac68u

και στα 2 ο processor ειναι στα 800Mhz
η μνημη στο rt ειναι 128/256
στο dsl ειναι επισης 128/256 αλλα DDR3 (επειδη βγηκε πολυ αργοτερα απο το rt)

το  rt εχει 2 usb (2.0 & 3.0) ... ενω το dsl εχει 1 usb 3.0

το rt παιρνει 3-4 λογισμικα 3rd part (merlin, dd-wrt, open wrt κλπ) που σημαινει οτι εχουν προστεθει παραπανω ρυθμισεις επιλογες και προφανως τυχον ελλατωματα εχουν διορθωθει ... το dsl εχει μονο της ασος

παντως απο θεμα γραμμης τα σπιντπορτ ειναι συμβατα με τα κεντρα οτε και δεν νομιζω να σου κανουν προβλημα στο θεμα συνδεσης (ασταθεις σνρ, λαθη, κλειδωμα κλπ) εκτος αν εχουν κακογραμμενο λογισμικο ... δεν μιλαω για την μνημη του αν μπορει να σηκωσει πολλες συκευες
Παντως εχει αναφερθει σε pppoe passthrough mode αν χριεαστει να μπει, χανει φιλος περιπου 20mbps αν θυμαμαι καλα, αλλα στα λινκ που εβαλα (μεσω αλλου λινκ) θα σε οδηγησει σε αυτο που γινεται αναφορα λιγοτερης ταχυτητας

----------


## Core2Extreme

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια Μπάμπη.

Πολλά τα διλήμματα γαμώτο.
Ωραίο το RT που παίρνει 4 διαφορετικά firmware επί της ουσίας.
Από την άλλη το DSL μπορεί να παίξει και σαν modem στην περίπτωση που κι εγω με passthrough από το SpeedPort χάνω ταχύτητα όπως το άλλο παιδί.

Με τέτοιους επεξεργαστές που φοράνε τα modem/router δεν πολυπιστεύω σε διαφορά λόγω ταχύτητας μνήμης ( σιγά μην τερματίζει την DDR2 ο επεξεργαστάκος τους, εδώ δεν τις τερμάτιζε ολόκληρος Core 2 Quad ).
Οι USB δεν μου λένε κάτι  :Very Happy: 

Για το RT αν θυμάμαι καλά, είδα εχθές thread που έχουνε βρεί τρόπο να αυξάνουνε την ένταση εξόδου του ασυρμάτου με αποτέλεσμα καλύτερο εύρος ( range ) δικτύου και ταχύτητες.
Στο DSL δεν νομίζω πως έχουνε βρεί κάτι αντίστοιχο.

Κλείνω η αλήθεια είναι περισσότερο πρός το RT ( Router ), αν και η ιδέα του να μπεί και άλλη μια συσκευή ( π.χ. TP-Link TD-W9980 ) σαν modem στο μέλλον ή άμεσα αν δεν δουλεύει καλά το PPPoE Passthrough του SpeedPort δεν μου είναι και ότι πιο ευχάριστο, και η γυναίκα θα δαγκώνει με τόσες συσκευές στο χόλ.

----------


## babis3g

οκ σκεψου το, παντως χωρις να θελω να σε επιρεασω, πληροφοριες δινω αφου πας προς τα ασος ...

το dsl εχει το πλεονεκτημα οτι γινεται ανα πασα στιγμη μοντεμ ( & ΡΑΟΥΤΕΡ αλλα χανεις το 1 LAN) και απο οτι φαινεται στο λινκ που ο φιλος το εχει για γραμμη δεν αναφερει πτωση ταχυτητας
Επειδη ομως το dsl ειναι mediatek (βασικα broadcom τα κεντρα οτε και τα σπιντ) απο θεμα γραμμης υπαρχει περιπτωση να δεις λιγο παραπανω λαθη, αλλα αν εισαι κοντα στην καμπινα αυτο δεν θα ειναι θεμα, επισης εχει παιξιμο σνρ αλλα και παλι αν εισαι κοντα στην καμπινα και τα τερματιζεις δεν θα δεις διαφορα φυσικα οποτε στην περιπτωση αυτη θα ειναι αχρηστη η ρυθμιση

και το dsl εχει κοπλο να ανεβαζει την ενταση wifi αλλα μεσω τελνετ του βαζεις την Αμερικα band που ειναι πιο δυνατη
χανεις ομως τα καναλια 11-13 λογω regulations που εχουν
wl country US
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...89#post5548989
δυστυχως δεν ξερω καποια εντολη να μενει στην μνημη μονιμα οποτε μετα απο επανκινηση θα θελει ξανα περασμα
το σημα με αυτο το τροπο στα 2.4 μου παει απο -28 db στα 17-19 (με το τελευταιο λογισμικο γιατι μερικες φορες κανει νουμερα αναλογα το λογισμικο)

εγω θα πηγαινα για το dsl (καποτε βγαινει στο eshop στα 180 αν μπορεις να περιμενεις γιατι ηδη ηταν την περασμενη βδομαδα - αν πας για αυτο μην το παρεις στα 200+ ευρω οχι που δεν λεει γιατι κανει κοπλα στην γραμμη που αλλα γνωστα chipset πουτε καν εχουν τετοιες δυνατοτητες ρυιμισεων σαν τα σος πχ αλλαγη σνρ) ... αλλα τα υλικα του δεν ειναι τα πιο ακριβα)


επισης εχοντας dsl modem, οταν θελεις μπορεις να αλλαξεις το setup σου και να εχεις μοντεμ να κανει την γραμμη χωρια να παρεις και τριτη τεταρτη συσκευη αλλη για γραμμη ... αν αφησεις το σπιντπορτ (ηδη εχεις επανω αναγκαστηκα το σπιντ για βοιπ, το load balancer αν το χρησιμοποιησεις και καποιο ραουτερ και αν ποτε πεις θελω ενα αλλο μοντεμ γιατι το σπιντ πορτ χανει ταχυτητα ... στουντιο θα το κανουμε στο τελος

οκ απλα σκεψου το καλα πριν κανεις τοσα χρηματα για αγορα τριτου εξοπλισμου

----------


## Core2Extreme

Καλωδιακά από το ΚΑΦΑΟΥ πρέπει να είμαι γύρω στα 600μ ( αν υπολογίσεις από google maps τις διάφορες πιθανές διαδρομές του καλωδίου, κάπου εκεί βγαίνει μέσος όρος, βάλε και τις μετρήσεις από ADSL2 modems όσο ήμουν με ADSL εξοπλισμό ενώ είχε μεταφερθεί η γραμμή, το downstream attenutation μου ήταν στα 9.5db )

Θα παίζει τάπα όπως το SpeedPort άραγε το Asus με το MediaTek στην γραμμή ?
Τώρα με συγχρονισμό στα 49998 έχω καθαρά 46.2Mbps

----------


## babis3g

πρεπει να ειναι οκ ... στο λινκ που εβαλα με το κωδικο του wifi αν δεις με υπομονη το εχουν πολλοι με διαφορες φωτο απο στατιστικα ... απλα να αναμενεις λιγο πιο πολλα λαθη που και παλι δεν πρεπει να ειναι προβλημα

και προσθετω και κατι ακομα
το dsl 68 δεν κανει routing rules multi subnets αν χρειαστει ενω το rt 68 με αλλο λογιμικο πχ merlin κανει
δεν θυμαμαι το λινκ που το ειχα γραψει στο Ν17 που ρωτησαν αλλοι φιλοι, αν το βρω θα το προσθεσω

- - - Updated - - -

EDIT

αν ζητας κατι παρομοιο ... μονο στα dd-wrt, open wrt, merlin που εχουν πιο πολλες δυνατοτητες στο πλεονεκτημα με τα σκετα ραουτερς
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...20#post5813620

γενικα τα μερλιν εχουν πολυ περισσοτερες ρυθμισεις επιλογες οποτε αν ζητας τετοια θεματα ... ναι τα RT ειναι η καλυτερη λυση για τετοιες περιπτωσεις

----------


## Core2Extreme

Θα πάρω και τα 2 να ησυχάσω στο τέλος χαχα.
Πραγματικά από όπου και να το πιάσεις δεν βγαίνει ξεκάθαρη επιλογή.

Λογικά και χαμηλώτερα να κλειδώνει σε στοκ, με παίξιμο με το SNRM λογικά θα έρχεται η γραμμή πάλι τάπα ( έχω περιθώρειο πειράγματος αρκετό ).

Δίλημμα!

Και μπαίνει και ένα ακόμα, αν είναι να πάω σε VDSL2 router, παίζει και το Netgear Nighthawk D7000 το οποίο έχει το broadcom αν θυμάμαι καλά, σωστά ?

Χειρότερο μπλέξιμο και από γκόμενα σε εμπορικό κέντρο με χρυσή κάρτα visa στα χέρια της  :Razz: 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι Μπάμπη για την βοήθεια και τις απόψεις σου!

----------


## babis3g

ναι το ξερω ειναι διλημμα οπως πηγε το θεμα με το voip ote
για αυτο αν δεις σε διαφορα ποστ παραπονιεμαι γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να αλλξουμε ολο το network μας και αντε να μην αλλαξει κατι ο οτε στο μελλον και βγουνε παλι αχρηστα

κοιτα το d7000 εχουμε θεμα εδω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...-Netgear-D7000
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...k-D7000-AC1900
εχουν πιο δυνατη μνημη 1G και απο wifi ειναι αρκετα καλο και αυτο μιας και τα 2 εχουν ιδιο wifi chipset
ναι απο γραμμη θα ειναι πιο σταθερα σαν τα σπιντ πορτ (σκαμαπεβασμα το σνρ, λαθη κλπ)

το ασος εχει το καλο που μπορει να παιξει με την γραμμη ευκολα ενω το αλλο θελει ξεκλειδωμα το τελνετ
αλλα στην περιπτωση σου εισαι κοντα στην καμπινα οποτε δεν ισχυουν τα κοπλα του ασος ... αρα πας και για το D7000 ανετα
απο την στιγμη που δεν χρειαστηκε το ασος καποιο ειδικο σεταρισμα (οπως λεει ο φιλος με το ασος Ν66) να κανει την γραμμη (πισω το σπιντπορτ) λογικα δεν θα εχει προβλημα κανενα αλλο μοντεμ εκτος απο ενεργοποιησει αν χρειαστει σε sip , ipsec, h323 passthrouhg κλπ τοτε και αυτο χωρις ιδιαιτερες ρυθμισεις και χωρις να θελει pppoe passthrough πρεπει να παιξει ... δεν ξερω ομως 100% γιατι δεν το εχω

----------


## Core2Extreme

Νομίζω έχει ένας γνωστός το D7000.
Θα δω μήπως το δανειστώ για να δω πως πάει και με τις κάρτες που οι ασύρματές μου είναι Asus ( PCE-AC68 ).

Μην φάω καμμιά νίλα στο wifi με τον συνδυασμό Netgear + Asus WiFi adapters

----------


## Core2Extreme

ήρθε σήμερα το RT-AC68U
πολύ καλές οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις από το ρουτεράκι.
Μιας και ακόμα PSTN telephony, έβαλα bridge mode το SpeedPort 724V Type Ci και το Asus να κάνει την PPPoE σύνδεση... σφαίρα πάει.
Και το WiFi και η σύνδεση γενικότερα.
Το SpeedPort ήταν τόσο τραγικό σαν ρούτερ που μέχρι και ταχύτητα έχανε... τώρα κατεβάζω σταθερά με 47.1Mbps ( 5.75MB/s ) ενώ πρίν τερμάτιζε στα 46.2Mbps ( 5.63MB/s ), μικροδιαφορά σαφώς, αλλά υπαρκτή όσον αφορά το νούμερο, δεν είναι στατιστικό λάθος.

----------


## babis3g

μεγεια, την μικροδιαφορα θα την καταλαβεις σε πιο μακρυνη αποσταση που το αλλο θα αρχισει να πεφτει η αποδοση του πιο ευκολα ενω το ασος θα πρεπει να εχει την ιδια ταχυτητα σε μεγαλυτερη εμβελεια
Αφου πηρες το σκετο ραουτερ, αργοτερα κοιτα και τα merlin (υπαρχουν και αλλα) που αυτη την εποχη ειναι απο τα πιο σταθερα λογισμικα και εχουν παραπανω ρυθμισεις απο το εργοστασιακο και πιο λιγα bugs

----------


## rible

> ήρθε σήμερα το RT-AC68U
> πολύ καλές οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις από το ρουτεράκι.
> Μιας και ακόμα PSTN telephony, έβαλα bridge mode το SpeedPort 724V Type Ci και το Asus να κάνει την PPPoE σύνδεση... σφαίρα πάει.
> Και το WiFi και η σύνδεση γενικότερα.


 Συγγνώμη για την μινι-ανάσταση του θέματος αλλά επειδή σκέφτομαι να το αγοράσω κι εγώ, από ελληνικό μαγαζί το πήρες (αν επιτρέπεται). 
Ποιο hardware-board revision έχεις; (σε telnet δίνεις  nvram get HW_ver  και  nvram get boardrev αντίστοιχα). 
Ρωτάω γιατί μετα το B1 revision έχει τον πιο καινούργιο broadcom στο 1Ghz και κάποιες ενισχύσεις στην θωράκιση της USB 3.0 θύρας (ναι, επηρεάζει το 2.4Ghz σήμα...). 
Τώρα βρίσκεται στο rev C1 νομίζω.

Να το χαίρεσαι παρεπιπτόντως.  :Smile:

----------

